# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] Sony WM-EX1 HG

## Popeye

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Έχω στην κατοχή μου ένα ωραιότατο Sony WM-EX1HG http://www.shizaudio.ru/audio/detail...f8455c571eaf62 και αφού βρήκα με κόπο ιμάντα και τον αντικατέστησα, έχει πρόβλημα με τις στροφές. Κάνει σαν να πειράζει κάποιος το pitch, κάποιες φορές είναι ίσως λίγο πιο γρήγορο από το κανονικό και σταδιακά πέφτει. Επίσης κάθε φορά που πατάω το play μπορεί να μην ίδιες οι στροφές. 

Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή-βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.

Σας ευχαριστώ,
Κωσταντής

----------


## nickbaz

φιλε κωστα ισως να μην ειναι ο σωστος ιμαντας η δεν εχει γινει σωστη τοποθετηση,αλλα δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος.αν καποιο παιδι ξερει κατι παραπανω ας απαντηση.
φιλικα Νικος!!

----------


## Popeye

Νίκο ο ιμάντας είναι σωστός. Το έψαξα πολύ πριν τον παραγγείλω και αυτός που μου τον έστειλε είναι γνώστης. 
Δοκίμασα και έναν λίγο μεγαλύτερο χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
Η τοποθέτηση έχει γίνει σωστά θεωρώ, χωρίς να στρίβει καθόλου κατά τη διαδρομή του(τετραγωνικής διατομής).

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι το μοτέρ, να έχει πέσει η απόδοσή του;

----------


## νεκταριοος

Καλησπερα  φιλε κωστα  προτα ιμαντας  μετα ιλντιερ (συμλεκτης)  καπσταν αν δεν  κωλαει  (λιπανση).  πιντσ ρολερ καθαρισμα , και μετα μοτερ  τωρα αυτο δεν μπορο να ξερο ποσ το τσεκαρεις  η βαζεις καινουργιο .

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Μιας και πέρασαν πολλά κασσετόφωνα κι από μένα αν η άκρη δε βρίσκεται με μοτέρ ή ιμάντες κλπ.,η λύση είναι μπροστά σου και λέγεται τροχίσκος βήματος το κατά κόσμον κλασσικό (και φαινομενικά "αθώο") pitch roller..... :Smile:

----------


## Popeye

Και τι μπορώ να κάνω με τα pintch; 
Εκ πρώτης φαίνονται καθαρά και γυρίζουν άνετα.

----------


## Popeye

Χθες έγραψα σε μια κασέτα ένα σήμα 1kHz και την έβαλα στο κασετόφωνο να δώ πως ακούγεται. 
Ο ήχος λοιπόν που βγαίνει στα δικά μου αυτιά είναι του ίδιου τόνου, το κουρδιστήρι όμως δεν έδειξε να συμφωνεί μαζί μου. Η ένδειξη της βελόνας ήταν πιο κάτω απ΄οτι ήταν στο σήμα παιγμένο από τα ηχεία μου. Η δικιά μου αίσθηση ήταν πως ήταν στον ίδιο τόνο αλλά σαν από πολύ παλιό μηχάνημα.
Μήπως χρειάζεται απομαγνητισμό και οχι μοτέρ κλπ;;

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Ο ήχος μπορεί να ακούγεται ίδιος αλλά μήπως έχει διαφορά στη συχνότητα;Μέτρα με συχνόμετρο και όχι με το αυτί.
Κάνε έναν απομαγνητισμό (κακό δεν κάνει)
...και άλλαξε το ρόλερ....θα με θυμηθείς....

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλησπερα θα ηθελα να ρωτησο που μπορει να βρει πιντς ρολερς γιατι στο δικο μου σονυ εχουν γινει πετρα εψαχα στο γουγλη αλα τιποτα ευχαριστο και καλο βραδυ.

----------


## Popeye

Νάσο έχω παραγγείλει απο eBay demagitizer και το περιμένω. 
Pinch roller που βρίσκουμε, πάλι ebay;

----------


## Popeye

Έκανα και απομαγνητισμό της κεφαλής αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει οπότε πάμε για pinch roller.
Που μπορώ να βρω; Από μία μικρή έρευνα στο internet δεν βρήκα κάτι.
Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη...

----------

